# Sixth foot washes up on Canadian beach



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Sixth foot washes up on Canadian beach*
*guardian.co.uk - 1 hour ago*
In the latest episode of a bizarre and deepening mystery, another human foot has washed up on the shores of British Columbia - the second this week, and the sixth in less than a year.
A 6th human foot found on Canada's Pacific coast The Associated Press


----------



## Mozzarella (Apr 8, 2006)

We are still on the look out for the Bag of Hands!


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

SE's foot rage?


----------



## Michele (Aug 30, 2007)

adroitcuffs said:


> SE's foot rage?


I think pictures are in order for SE Cuffs!!


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

So it's three matched sets or is it six singles?


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

Well...better 6 feet then 6 colons.


----------



## brk120 (Mar 10, 2005)

I would think that in canada 6 feet would be converted into metric.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Somewhere there is a guy with a serious foot fetish..


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

bay harbor butcher perhaps?


----------

